# Myrtle, chestnut and maple quilt.



## Mike1950 (Oct 11, 2016)

@Mr. Peet asked me for a few samples- thought I would picture here.
Myrtle is wild grained beautiful stuff. 
I will add pictures of Am. chestnut tomorrow and will add Pics of quilt maple. 
I will give you and Paul a quilt piece or 2 for the work both of you do. I have pauls set aside- one nice one and another nice one with outside of tree to show what it looks like. I will get those pics tomorrow also. Unloaded most of trailer today- that with 800 miles in 2 days and the ol guy is beat. 
Damn 3"x14"x8' granidillo chunks are NOT light...
Neither is the bees wing euc. No experience with euc but 1. It is dense and heavy and my - it must really move drying. 

first 3 Myrtle wood



 

misted



 



 

bees wing euc dry



 

misted

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 11, 2016)

ps. first myrtle wood board is 12" x 2" thick 8' long

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 11, 2016)

that's some pretty stuff. Glad to hear you're back on your feet.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 11, 2016)

phinds said:


> that's some pretty stuff. Glad to hear you're back on your feet.


 doing better and have not forgot- I looked at the spruce today- It is of course at bottom of pile. I am going to send what is easy to get now and the rest when I dig it out. spruce are huge planks -probably cut 25 yrs ago


----------



## Tclem (Oct 11, 2016)

I need a sample of all three also. A lfrb sample

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 11, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I need a sample of all three also. A lfrb sample


Go to the post office. They will give ya all the LFRB's ya want...... empty.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 11, 2016)

Just slobbered, man, must be getting, old. Wowee, past my bed time, you guys and your distractions. Thanks for sharing and being there...good night...


----------



## phinds (Oct 11, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> doing better and have not forgot- I looked at the spruce today- It is of course at bottom of pile. I am going to send what is easy to get now and the rest when I dig it out. spruce are huge planks -probably cut 25 yrs ago


Sounds good.

Do you have any black ash? I just had a guy email me out of the blue asking if I knew where he could get any. I pointed him at this forum.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 12, 2016)

phinds said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> Do you have any black ash? I just had a guy email me out of the blue asking if I knew where he could get any. I pointed him at this forum.



I do have black ash.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 12, 2016)

Quilt with the underbark picture. You cannot see these bumps when bark is on. But a quilt tree has these bumps.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 12, 2016)

If above board works for @Mr. Peet or/and @phinds I will cut & put in SFR


----------



## phinds (Oct 12, 2016)

Beautiful. I love it. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palaswood (Oct 12, 2016)

lucky

Thanks for sharing those quilt shots, now I know what to look for


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 12, 2016)

Palaswood said:


> lucky
> 
> Thanks for sharing those quilt shots, now I know what to look for



cannot see it with bark on tree.....


----------



## SENC (Oct 12, 2016)

As it turns out, both Mark and Paul are coming through SE NC in the next week or so, so to save postage and effort you can just put it all in one box (including the curly myrtle and black ash) and ship it to me. They can pick up their portions as they pass through.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 12, 2016)

Henry, I'll be in Archdale, NC Christmas, not next week, then driving through next February. If it is a savings, send it all to Paul and I can get it next month....


----------



## phinds (Oct 12, 2016)

Mr. Peet said:


> Henry, I'll be in Archdale, NC Christmas, not next week, then driving through next February. If it is a savings, send it all to Paul and I can get it next month....


He was kidding Mark

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 12, 2016)

Mr. Peet said:


> Henry, I'll be in Archdale, NC Christmas, not next week, then driving through next February. If it is a savings, send it all to Paul and I can get it next month....



You can take very little as being serious here and probably less in my post. They like to pik on the

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 12, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> You can take very little as being serious here and probably less in my post. They like to pik on the


Nah, we're not agists, we're equal opportunity kibitzers.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 13, 2016)

I assumed kidding, but thought to reply seriously to see if Archdale was near him. Sometimes visiting a wood nut offsets the down side if one exists visiting family....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC (Oct 13, 2016)

Mr. Peet said:


> I assumed kidding, but thought to reply seriously to see if Archdale was near him. Sometimes visiting a wood nut offsets the down side if one exists visiting family....


Unfortunately Archdale is north central/west in the state, about 2.5 to 3 hours from SE NC. That said, I do get up to the Greensboro High Point corridor from time to time, so if I see my schedule taking me that way any time around Christmas I'll let you know. I'd love to meet up if possible.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 13, 2016)

Let me know...


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 15, 2016)

Wow, not only did Kathie let me have a piece of that quilted maple, but she mailed it too. Awesome girl you have there Mike. What were the 2 thins? They are much darker than the maple. Looked almost like quilted cherry. I haven't cleaned up the end grain to look. 

@Mike1950
@phinds


----------



## phinds (Oct 15, 2016)

Mr. Peet said:


> Wow, not only did Kathie let me have a piece of that quilted maple, but she mailed it too. Awesome girl you have there Mike. What were the 2 thins? They are much darker than the maple. Looked almost like quilted cherry. I haven't cleaned up the end grain to look.
> 
> @Mike1950
> @phinds


Yeah, me too Mike. Thanks a ton. Great addition to the site.

Mark the thins are also quilted Big Leaf. Probably from a different tree judging by the color difference. Is that right Mike?


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 15, 2016)

Mr. Peet said:


> Wow, not only did Kathie let me have a piece of that quilted maple, but she mailed it too. Awesome girl you have there Mike. What were the 2 thins? They are much darker than the maple. Looked almost like quilted cherry. I haven't cleaned up the end grain to look.
> 
> @Mike1950
> @phinds





phinds said:


> Yeah, me too Mike. Thanks a ton. Great addition to the site.
> 
> Mark the thins are also quilted Big Leaf. Probably from a different tree judging by the color difference. Is that right Mike?



Paul you are right- all are big leaf. Big leaf comes in many different colors- white to dark brown to grey to red. and all in between. Right now the big thing is whiter is better. so the darker is available- me I like the colored ones. Different parts of the peninsula produce different colors. aging in log produces different colors. But I have chunks that have white and red wood in same piece.. I send the thins because -lots of figure- not that the other piece was plain.
a box from dark quilt and a lighter maple one all BLM The wood with many faces- well at least that is what I call it.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 9


----------



## JohnF (Oct 15, 2016)

Beautiful boxes you make there Mike

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 16, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful boxes. It is amazing to think the wood seasoned so well, let alone was workable. Figured is always a safe call when describing the grains you have. Box 1, the center panel on the lid looks to be 'flame' grained, wrapped with that darker 'quilted' grain. The sides would likely be called flame but reasonably argued other. Box 2 would be curly and crotch, but once again up to the creator to call. Box 3 looks to be burl and crotch? Box 4 is totally awesome with that red and white combo. Seen that in lots of pottery but not in wood. Looks to be more burl / narl wood. Whatever you have, it is very, very nice. Thanks again for sharing the photos and for the wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 16, 2016)

Mr. Peet said:


> Absolutely beautiful boxes. It is amazing to think the wood seasoned so well, let alone was workable. Figured is always a safe call when describing the grains you have. Box 1, the center panel on the lid looks to be 'flame' grained, wrapped with that darker 'quilted' grain. The sides would likely be called flame but reasonably argued other. Box 2 would be curly and crotch, but once again up to the creator to call. Box 3 looks to be burl and crotch? Box 4 is totally awesome with that red and white combo. Seen that in lots of pottery but not in wood. Looks to be more burl / narl wood. Whatever you have, it is very, very nice. Thanks again for sharing the photos and for the wood.



First 2 pics same box- same chunk of dark quilt- you can see the quilt pattern in frame- very dark. If I took lid off you could see quilt in top edge of box, if you look you can see Q figure at top under lid. The face of box is quilt but quilt changes to rolling curls when QS . quilt is as you can see by the live edge piece you received is Flat sawn and normally a product found in the surface layers. 3rd and 4th are just wild wood found near burl. some of my favorite. 5th obviously burl. and the last 2 a wild burl-spalt piece- drank finish. 
But to original point all big leaf- you CANNOT ID big leaf on color. It has an amazing variation of color. It is typical of the wood, at least in my observation. Boxes were just my best way of showing this.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 16, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> you CANNOT ID big leaf on color. It has an amazing variation of color.


You've probably got more experience w/ it than I do but I certainly do agree w/ you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 17, 2016)

Here are a couple of my pics of the pieces that Mike sent to me and a similar set to Mark (@Mr. Peet). I sanded the surfaces shown to 400 grit and this is an angled shot to best show off the quilt. The difference in color is, as is discussed above, perfectly normal for the color range of big leaf maple. 

The third pic is an enlargement of the end grain in the first pic but with the color made much darker so the growth rings stand out better so that you can see how obvious it is that the quilt is a result of undulations in the growth ring lines.

The full set of pics are already on my local version of the site and will go up the next time I do a site mirror.

Thanks again, Mike (@Mike1950)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 17, 2016)

And that's how he gets you... a small sample just to help you develop a taste for the stuff. Next thing you know, you're shopping for shipping rates for a pallet! Sneaky...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 17, 2016)

Your fabulous pictures give me the opportunity to point out how critical it is to sand Big leaf hard in initial grit. If you do not get rid of little pits(shown as the almost white spots) then they will come back to haunt you. I have learned to sand the crap out of it with 80 and then do it again. When I skip to 100 if those pits still show- back to 80 or lower. Once you get rid of pits- you are home free-sanding goes fast..... The extra sanding really shows up in finished product- believe me this lesson has been learned THE HARD way......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 17, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Your fabulous pictures give me the opportunity to point out how critical it is to sand Big leaf hard in initial grit. If you do not get rid of little pits(shown as the almost white spots) then they will come back to haunt you. I have learned to sand the crap out of it with 80 and then do it again. When I skip to 100 if those pits still show- back to 80 or lower. Once you get rid of pits- you are home free-sanding goes fast..... The extra sanding really shows up in finished product- believe me this lesson has been learned THE HARD way......


Yes, I was very aware that I was leaving those but was not shooting for a fully smooth surface as long as I got a fair portion of it smooth. With the thins I was even less concerned and even left some belt sanding scratches.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 18, 2016)

phinds said:


> Yes, I was very aware that I was leaving those but was not shooting for a fully smooth surface as long as I got a fair portion of it smooth. With the thins I was even less concerned and even left some belt sanding scratches.



I knew you were aware- your good lighting and photography was an opportunity I could not resist. Point is BLM rewards you for diligent sanding and really penalizes you for short cuts. Sure are
pretty chunks of wood.


----------



## phinds (Oct 18, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> I knew you were aware- your good lighting and photography was an opportunity I could not resist. Point is BLM rewards you for diligent sanding and really penalizes you for short cuts.  Sure are
> pretty chunks of wood.


Boy howdy, they are that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 18, 2016)

Now that I have picked my knobby self off the ground and wiped the drool off the keyboard, I'm in full envious mode! WOW - eyecatching figuring!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Bijon (Oct 25, 2016)

@Mike1950 I noticed a lot of flecking in the BLM in your 2nd box (beautiful work BTW). I've been trying to identify some wood I bought in a big mix/match load from a miller looking to clear house.

My pics below is of what I thought might be european sycamore, since I hadn't seen flecks in maple before. But since I'm in the Pacific NW it seems likely it's BLM. Thoughts if you have a chance?



Mike1950 said:


> View attachment 115093

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 25, 2016)

Mike Bijon said:


> @Mike1950 I noticed a lot of flecking in the BLM in your 2nd box (beautiful work BTW). I've been trying to identify some wood I bought in a big mix/match load from a miller looking to clear house.
> 
> My pics below is of what I thought might be european sycamore, since I hadn't seen flecks in maple before. But since I'm in the Pacific NW it seems likely it's BLM. Thoughts if you have a chance?
> 
> ...



It could be but without a little more to look at??? also BLM smells sweet when cutting or burning


----------



## Mike Bijon (Oct 25, 2016)

Thanks @Mike1950. I'll try to get some better pics indoors tonight.

...and maybe get out the plane & burn some shavings.


----------



## phinds (Oct 25, 2016)

Mike Bijon said:


> Thanks @Mike1950. I'll try to get some better pics indoors tonight.
> 
> ...and maybe get out the plane & burn some shavings.


Please include a shot of a cleaned up end grain if you can.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Oct 25, 2016)

Let's hear it for shellac !

I took the thin shown in post #30 and put on a couple of coats of 1-lb shellac and those nasty white sanding dust pockets just disappeared. Here's before and after

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Palaswood (Oct 25, 2016)

I use shellac on almost everything now. A couple coats, sanding in between lightly with higher grit, buff with 0000 steel wool lightly and finish with paste wax and a buff.


----------

